# Little Bit of Cooking



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

50* and rainy here…got a little bit of cooking going on here today…
Mikey checks the injection…






D’s turn






All pumped up



Whats this on Buford? Looks like dinner for tonight….



I’ve also got 2 butts to go on Lazy Q with the beef shoulders and a lectric full of jerky and a few fatties to go on later....and maybe something else... the smoke is really flying around here today..


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 10, 2007)

You are a cooking machine my friend...keep us posted, looks great so far.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2007)

Go Dave Go!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking good Dave.  I like it when people smoke bbq.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey that is the way to cook. Get the kids involved! 
Looking good.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks good to go!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Ribs are starting to get there...



Just mopped them...


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

You gonna eat All them ribs ?  

They are looking real good.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> You gonna eat All them ribs ?
> 
> They are looking real good.


I gott a couple of orders for some stuff....but the kids are growing boys  
One of the racks was done with Bruce's rub...can't wait to try it...


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks very good.

I was going to do some ribs today but we went to Chili's last night and I decided to try their Memphis rub style ribs (DON"T BOTHER GUYS) they were awful.  I actually only added the ribs to my entree.

Are the boys cooking on their grills today?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looks very good.
> 
> I was going to do some ribs today but we went to Chili's last night and I decided to try their Memphis rub style ribs (DON"T BOTHER GUYS) they were awful.  I actually only added the ribs to my entree.
> 
> Are the boys cooking on their grills today?


No but they are making the adjustments on the offset....  
I can no longer eat ribs out...
and wait till you see the WSM getting loaded up later..


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Man, alot of cookin' goin' on at the Dog house!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Ribs is done









Breakfast tomarrow…




The ribs were smoked with a mix of Hickory and Cherry wood and Hump Lump and then give the SS mop midway thru the cook...I used my rub on 5 racks and Bruces on the other...Bruce you got a mighty fine rub there..Big Chief..
Getting ready to fire up the WSM now…more pics to follow....hope I dont' run out of beer...


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Finished prepping the beef shoulders that were injected earlier in the day….and rubbed down with S&P and some Worchy….






And rubbed the Butts….With the Syndicate Rub Out



The WSM is now loaded and ready to go..see you in the am….gotta run the Pens just stoped by…


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you shred/pull/slice beef shoulder? You are the cooking man today and tonight!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

I swear Wittdog will smoke anything.  

Beef shoulder is a new one on me.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes I will smoke just about anything.  
The shoulder is the same family as chuck....or so I've been told...it is supposed to have a real good beefy flavor...I was told to treat it like a chuck/butt...there is a lot of tough connective tissue that needs to break down but the results are supposed to be worth it......WSM has settled in at temp and the meat is at 119* everything should be done by my bed time tomarrow afternoon...


----------



## john a (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes sir, those are some good looking ribs. I've been told that shoulder is very good.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

Temp dropped some over the night..but everything is good...meat is at it 165* stall right about where I figured it would be....added a litle more charcoal and while the door was opened snaged a piece of the shoulder..pretty tastey...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome looking eats !


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

Yesterdays fatties….and some Cracker Barrel Hashbrows…



WSM is chugging along and the meat is at 185*


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

Beef shoulders coming off the WSM………………












Butts ………………









The shoulders were very good nice beefy flavor they came out great nice and juicy I liked the injection I used, they pulled easy …I will be doing these again for sure.
Butts were good…cut the fat cap off…and they were still nice and juicey..more bark no fat cap.
CW the shoulder was way cheaper than what I can find briskets for and a little cheaper than a Chuck.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2007)

WOW







That looked GREAT!


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 11, 2007)

Fine job Dave.  It looks like the pulled chuck. Is that what you would compare it to.  

Is there a bone in a beef sholder cut?


----------



## cleglue (Mar 11, 2007)

Another fine job!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 11, 2007)

It wasn't bone in..and yes it is like a chuck.


----------



## john a (Mar 12, 2007)

Great cook, should have enough food to last you a couple of days.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks great!  don't believe I've ever seen beef shoulders.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 12, 2007)

Cappy I got them at BJs they come from the same general area as the chucks...they are high in flavor but have alot of the tough connective tissue...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 12, 2007)

those ribs are gettin me in the mood. gotta couple slabs in the freezer, might have to do somethin with those


----------



## john a (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm liking that breakfast plate.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2007)

It ALL looks good! I gotta look for that shoulder.   
That injector yer son had scared me at first, reminded me of the one that gave me the "German Measel" scar on my shoulder when I was a kid!


----------

